# Herbrand Kennels



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of them?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Nope, never heard of them. Did a quick google search and looks like they breed Shetland Sheepdogs, Poodles and "Peekapoos". I'm guessing peekapoos are a pekignese poodle cross.

http://www.animalshelter.org/dog-bo...elties_Poodles__Peekapoos_rId57898_rS_pC.html


----------

